# From the workbench



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

A friend of mine is a bowyer and saves all his small pieces of exotic woods. I made up these two from his scraps. One is my target model( a work in progress), made of bubinga and bocote. The other is just a free hand cut chinese grip style in cocobolo. I sanded them to 800 grit, each got 10 hand rubbed coats of Birchwood Casey Tru Oil gun stock finish, and then five coats of carnuba wax polished out on a cloth wheel. They are gorgeous and shoot well to boot. Can't think of a better way to recycle life into wood again.


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Very nice looking forks.


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

they are beautys!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Very very nice. Top notch!


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Woweew!!!!! Those are GREAT!!!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Those are very nice.... but the one on the left is _really_ nice... I'd be willing to trade something for that one. It suits my taste a LOT.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

An other good slingshot maker very nice, jeff


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback. I really enjoy crafting useful things out of wood. Almost as much as i enjoy shooting slingshots. I currently have about 25 slings in progress. I am also a wood collector and have started a series of slings that i have made from reclaimed barn wood. I live in the Southeast US, so most of the woods are walnut, american chestnut and cherry. I will get photos out of those shortly. They are laminates and are shaping up nicely.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Bill,
Just sent you a PM.

Flippinout


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

nice finnish


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Awesome forks, wow !


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Real pretty Shooters. -- Tex


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

those are really nice, great work!








Next time bigger pictures.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I agree with the above compliments!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Those look excellent!


----------



## Mtnfolk Mike (Aug 23, 2010)

nice work.. those look great...


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hey Flippin Out,I'm flippin out! Those frames are nice Bud! Great work! Flatband


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Flippinout are precious, that good use of the slug. I liked the left, and I agree that you upload images larger.

Chepo


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Very nice, you make some really nice slinshots.
Martin.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Per your request- larger pictures

Thank you for your kind words, look for more soon.


----------



## 919h (Aug 27, 2010)

Very nice !


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

Man are those NICE. Really well shaped and finished. What type of finish did you use?


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

flippinout said:


> Per your request- larger pictures
> 
> Thank you for your kind words, look for more soon.


Thanks for the pictures!

Thus beauty is best appreciated, I'm more convinced they are spectacular.


----------

